# Lecteur DVD compatible iMac G3



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac G3 Ruby DV 400, dont le lecteur DVD est mort.. :sleep:

On me propose en occasion un UJ-845, qui provient d'un portable.

Je voulais savoir si c'était compatible. 

Merci d'avance  !


----------



## Arlequin (14 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iMac G3 Ruby DV 400, dont le lecteur DVD est mort.. :sleep:
> 
> ...


 

je ne pense pas que ce soit compatible..... ne fut ce qu'au niveau de la connectique

c'est plutôt ça qu'il te faut !


----------



## guiguilap (14 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse, c'est ce que je vais prendre !


----------

